# Mounting Hose Reel on Stucco Siding



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not an expert, but I would not mount the reel directly on the stucco. The motion when turning the reel will probably crack the stucco. I would not cut back the stucco and install a mounting board, because water may get behind the stucco. I'd use a ground sitting hose reel/ box or install the posts as you suggested.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't see any reason you couldn't mount it to the house, provided you hit the studs. If it is properly installed, it shouldn't move at all.

I would first locate the studs. Be sure you get it right. Use a hammer drill to drill through the stucco, and finish pre-drilling the hole with a regular wood bit. I'd suggest caulking the holes, so the screws bed into a blob of caulk and seal them up. The better caulking job you do, the better it'll shed water.


----------



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

Mmm... Well, if I *did* cut the stucco and install a mounting board, I'd be sure to properly flash and caulk it.

If I bolt it directly to the stucco (into the studs) my main concern would be cracking due to movement.

-Jeff


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Movement? I don't get it. If you buy a sturdy hose reel and mount it solidly, it should not move. You're taking a real gamble removing a chunk of stucco and installing a piece of wood.


----------



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, I think I agree. Going through the stucco and bolting into the studs is the way to go. After doing some additional investigating, I'm making this more complicated than it is by considering removing the siding. Stucco is not a common material here in the Pacific Northwest so I haven't been able to just go out and ask a few neighbors how they have done the same.

-Jeff


----------

